# Camo Skulls done recently for clients



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

I thought I would post some pics of some camo skulls we have done recently for clients. These are just a small sample of the different camo patterns. I love these camo skulls and they are a really hot item right now ith clients !


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

much nicer with the clean teeth!


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 4, 2009)

What camo pattern is the third from the bottom? Is that one painted before dipping?


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

thats cool


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

That cool


----------



## cedar post (May 3, 2011)

Very Nice!!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

really nice work! I do like the bare teeth better but thats just me


----------



## sergiomartinez1 (Jan 7, 2011)

that is very cool something different


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

i really like the looks of these! Amazing!


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nuce


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice


----------



## JPN800 (Jul 15, 2008)

nice


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Send It... (Feb 20, 2011)

Cool looking....


----------



## jayhoyt30 (Jun 5, 2011)

yea those look good i will post some pics i done some in reaper that look cool.


----------



## NJbowhunter609 (Jun 13, 2011)

That is awsome


----------



## AZwarts (Jun 23, 2010)

Do you dip them yourself?


----------

